# Happy Birthday, taxlady!



## Cooking Goddess (May 11, 2016)

Sending lots of birthday wishes your way today, *taxy*! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday taxlady, have a great day!!!


----------



## medtran49 (May 11, 2016)

Hope you have a WONDERFUL day!!!!!


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2016)

Thanks ladies. I'm sure it will be a good one.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 11, 2016)

Happy birthday, taxy! Enjoy your special day 

Love the cake, CG!


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Taxy!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Taxlady!

Tillykke!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 11, 2016)

Happy, happy birthday, dear lady! I hope you have a great day, and a fabulous upcoming year.


----------



## Kayelle (May 11, 2016)

*Have a great year Taxi !





*


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 11, 2016)

Happy birthday Taxlady!


----------



## msmofet (May 11, 2016)

Happy Birthday taxlady!!


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone. You guys are the best.

We went out to a nearby Italian resto, Riccardo's. The food was lovely. Actually Stirling's Pollo alla Francesca (Chicken scallopini in a lemon sauce, butter, parsley, and white wine) was spectacular, even though it was breast. Forgot to take pix of the food, but we got pix of ourselves and my dessert, tiramisu.


----------



## Kayelle (May 12, 2016)

I'd much rather see a picture of your great faces than any food on your plates!!
Cheers to both of you!!


----------



## Josie1945 (May 12, 2016)

Happy Birthday Sorry I am late.

Josie


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I'd much rather see a picture of your great faces than any food on your plates!!
> Cheers to both of you!!


Aw, thanks


----------



## taxlady (May 12, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Happy Birthday, Taxlady!
> 
> Tillykke!


Tak skal du have, Steve.

That's a very Danish looking cake. Yup, raspberries, cream, and those layers and the flags, makes very, traditionally Danish.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 12, 2016)

So great to finally see a picture of you  Cheers!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (May 12, 2016)

Hauoli la hanau!

I know I'm late to the party, but I brought ICE CREAM (cake)!


----------

